# Michael Carter-Williams to be Rookie of the Year



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Philadelphia 76ers point guard Michael Carter-Williams will be named the NBA Rookie of the Year, according to a report Saturday on NJ.com.
> 
> The award is expected to be announced next week.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...michael-carter-williams-named-nba-rookie-year


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I do not recall when I was more underwhelmed by a ROY. Looking through the list of winners, no one in my Memory had a less impressive season. Emeka Okafor is the worst player among ROY winners in recent history, that's not a very high bar and I'm not sure MCW can clear it tbh.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Can't really disagree with the pick.


----------

